# traitement texte, tableur sur iphone



## fredada (6 Juillet 2009)

bonjour,

sur mon mac j'ai des documents textEdit, word et excel,

est il possible de les mettre et de les consulter dans mon iphone  ?



merci de vos conseils, fredo


----------



## Le docteur (7 Juillet 2009)

Pour les éditer : 
-  QuickOffice (pas génial, mais ça peut aller)
- Doc To Go ( pas essayé)
Par contre je ne sais pas si ces applis pro-MS Office ont pensé à intégrer une compatibilité .RTF ... Pour les .RTFD (format TextEdit intégrant des images) par contre c'est à peu près sûr que ce n'est pas supporté)

Pour les lire tu peux ou les envoyer par EMail ou utiliser un système de transfert de fichiers (en gratuit on peut trouver Files Lite, en payant il semblerait après essai qu'Air Sharing Pro risque d'être mon préfèré


----------



## wcone (8 Juillet 2009)

Honnetement le traitement de texte ou le tableur sur iPhone c'est pas terrible. Je préfère simplement lire les fichiers créés sur mon ordinateur avec un lecteur de documents... C'est trop petit pour faire du traitement de texte...


----------



## daffyb (8 Juillet 2009)

utiliser googledoc et consorts


----------

